# Tivo HD - Lifetime



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

I am willing to sell my Tivo HD with lifetime for $375 free shipping from MN to continental US. I have the original box, remote, and HDMI cables.

I can post pictures, or provide any other information you want.

I will list on eBay in a week or so if there is no interest here.

Thanks!

Rick


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

Priced too high? I will ebay shortly, but give me a reasonable offer..


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

rfryar said:


> Priced too high? I will ebay shortly, but give me a reasonable offer..


Have you tried listing it here

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/

?


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

last year, i bought a tivo hd with lifetime and 750gb hard drive for $300 shipped.


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

iceturkee said:


> last year, i bought a tivo hd with lifetime and 750gb hard drive for $300 shipped.


That was a good deal you got. It sold for the price I was asking, thank you everybody.

Rick


----------

